# implicate and  explicate order



## cougr

These terms were coined by physicist David Bohm and I was hoping that someone might be able to provide the Greek terms for these.


----------



## winegrower

I saw this thread yesterday and waited for an answer from experts, but since they didn't, I searched in Greek sites about the topic and found that there's probably no official translation of these terms. For "implicate order" I found two different versions: εμπλεκόμενη/κρυμμένη/μη ορατή διαταγή here, και εκδιπλούμενη τάξη here. Order in Greek can be translated as διαταγή, σειρά, τάξη etc. So it seems that there's no uniformity of opinion. Sorry I wastn't much help.


----------



## revvok

I don't know many things about physics, so I can't tell you how this has been officially translated (if has so..).'implicate order' I'm quite sure that is  'εμπλεκόμενη διαταγή'...For 'explicate order' I didn't find any clear references.Ιt seems to be 'εκδιπλούμενη τάξη/διαταγή' as winegrower wrote above..


----------



## cougr

Thanks for your replies winegrower and revvok .Winegrower your reply was very useful because at least I now have some terms to work with. In the past , every Greek article I had come across would refer to the theory by its English name and I wasn't sure as to how to attempt my own translation .Also,the choice of the word 'διαταγή'  seems a bit puzzling in this case ,as I would tend to associate it more with giving a command or directive . I think that 'τάξη' or perhaps even 'σύστημα' might be more appropriate.


----------



## winegrower

If you read the first article (I think you are fluent in Greek) at the point where the writer talks about the Aharonov-Bohm effect and the experiment that follows, the word order=διαταγή makes some sense, implying that a secret/hidden order  caused   the dispersion of the ink drop.


----------



## revvok

His publication 'Wholeness and the Implicate Order' has been translated as 'Πληρότητα και εμπλεκόμενη διαταγή'


----------



## cougr

It seems that the word 'order' within the context of this theory has variously been translated as 'διαταγή' or  'τάξη' and it is just my opinion that the second of these descriptions is more fitting. I can see your point winegrower but my understanding of the experiment is that  the the ink wasn't ordered (ie commanded,directed) to be dispersed but because of the nature of the universe as conceived by Bohm ,it naturally hides(enfolds) into the implicate order only to re emerge (unfold)into the explicate order.


----------



## yiangos

Hello.

My first post in these forums.

Being a physicist, I have to say that "order" in physics is almost invariably translated as τάξη and not as διαταγη. In actual fact, the first of the two articles referred by winegrower, is probably a translation of an english text, made by someone that has little to no relevance to modern physics (there are quite a few terms in there, that are poorly translated). 

However, to the point: "order" here, definitely means "τάξη" and not "διαταγή". To be more exact, "order" is meant in the BA effect as "symmetry", meaning that things are "ordered" and not "chaotic", so to speak.

On the other hand, implicate/explicate are a bit more difficult to translate accurately in greek. I'd go for "κρυφή/φανερή" although these literally mean "hidden/apparent", and so they would be more fitting to translate "implicit/explicit" rather than "implicate/explicate".

If you take time to read about the Bohm-Aharonov effect (I wish I could post a link), you'll see that it relates to a hidden symmetry in the paths of electrons in the famous quantum "two-slit experiment" that is broken (thus made apparent) in the experiment Bohm and Aharonov set up.

I hope this clarifies things a bit.


----------



## cougr

Thanks for the reply yiangos ,it was good to hear the opinion of a physicist on the matter.


----------

